# Dissolving Pt and Pl without AR



## Anonymous (Sep 12, 2007)

I have previously dissolved 98% Pd, 90% Pt, and 35% Rh using a 7:1 ratio Saturated Salt Solution to 70% Nitric Acid at 70'C for 8 hours under atmos pressure. An increased pressure to 16 bar can yield much higher Pt and Rh levels up to 98% Pt and 85% Rh. Has anyone on this site heard of SSN solution (7 parts saturated salt water to 1 part nitric), also very good at disolving Gold?

A company i previously worked for tried this procedure on autocat but could not afford a high pressure Hastalloy/titanium autoclav needed for the Rh extraction. Im therefore looking for alternatives to high pressure leaching and i'm particulary interested in the Actionmining CSL mixture, does anybody have any experience with this CSL process and typical extraction rates?

Any advice would be really appreciated


----------



## badastro (Sep 12, 2007)

Salt water like sodium chloride? That produces a mixture very similar to aqua regia since you end up with an acid solution with chloride and nitrate ions.


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 12, 2007)

hehe, yes but at 1 part nitric to 7 parts salty water you can dip your finger in it and not get burnt. much cheaper than AR too


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 12, 2007)

James,
Platinumills site has the instructions for the CLS;
http://platinumills.com/5348.html
There is a picture of the machine he sells on his
site also. He is a forum member, maybe he can
answer your questions. Jim


----------

